
What's The Optimal Number Of Co-Founders For A Startup? 2.09! - nostrademons
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1242/What-s-The-Optimal-Number-Of-Co-Founders-For-A-Startup-2-09.aspx
======
joshwa
Then I guess we're set! My co-founder and I, due to our amazing intellectual
prowess, are each worth 1.045 normal people!

~~~
nostrademons
Only 1.045? ;-)

